# Convert Finale Files to PDF



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 8, 2010)

Is there a way to do this? I have Finale but I'm not entirely sure of it's capabilities as far as exporting and converting files. I'd like to be able to make my finale files PDFs so I can email them. I'm gonna open up song commissions at some point soon so I need to be able to have them in at least some sort of printable form. :3

edit: I'm using the 2008 version.


----------

